#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  как быть женатому/замужненму буддисту чтоб и Нёндрить и в семье разлада не было?

## Ann Ginger

Тема касается пар где один буддист, другой вяло сочувствующий атеист.

----------


## Neroli

универсального правила не существует, к сожалению. по обстоятельствам.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Кроме Вас и вашей пары найти правильный ответ на вопрос и некому.

Если только Гуру...

----------

Марина В (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

У меня такая ситуация  :Smilie: 

Вначале выполнял практику только в уме (без простираний) в метро или поздно ночью  :Smilie: .
Теперь делаю протирания ночью  :Smilie: 

Вообще если супруг вяло сочувствующий, то разлада не должно быть.

Другое дело, что как-то неловко перед человеком "не в теме" практику делать (на самом деле, я думаю, так полезнее всего, чтобы гордыню победить :Smilie: ).

Иногда я говорю супруге: "А сейчас я должен выполнить свои упражнения"  :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (12.10.2010), Janna (13.10.2010), Joy (12.10.2010), Tseten (12.10.2010), Алексей Л (22.09.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Удаляться в кратковременные ретриты. По обоюдному согласию, разумеется. Совершенно не обязательно, чтобы "вторая половина" разделяла убеждения. Достаточно простого человеческого понимания и доверия. Причем последнее - важнее всего, ИМХО.

----------

Ann Ginger (12.10.2010), Tseten (12.10.2010), Won Soeng (12.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (12.10.2010), Же Ка (12.10.2010), Иван Денисов (12.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.10.2010), Марина В (12.10.2010), Марица (19.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010), Чиффа (21.10.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> Тема касается пар где один буддист, другой вяло сочувствующий атеист.


вяло сочувствующий атеист, если ему сказать все как есть, то примет к сведению и мешать не будет. практики можно выполнять мысленно, без внешних проявлений, это в основном работа сознания, медитация.

----------

Ann Ginger (12.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вот активно несочувствующая теща это жесть  :Smilie:

----------

Alekk (31.01.2011), Kamal (06.02.2011), Дина Скатова (19.10.2010), Майя П (12.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.10.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Можно это делать ночью, поздно вечером или рано утром, у меня такой опыт. Либо попросить альтернативные приёмы.

----------


## Neroli

> Удаляться в кратковременные ретриты.


Мне мой глубоко бывший муж сказал: "кому нужна жена, которая свой отпуск проводит в ретрите, вместо того, чтобы ехать с семьей отдыхать на море..."

----------

PampKin Head (18.04.2011), Raudex (19.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Тема касается пар где один буддист, другой вяло сочувствующий атеист.


 А с чего разлады то вдруг взялись? ( Если это конечно не чисто гипотетический вопрос =) Работать над вопросами необходимо, доходчиво и понятно разъяснять - что там к чему и для чего... а там глядишь со временем и сам всё поймешь! В любом случае, только по результату можно будет о чём то действительно судить, если в процессе своих духовных практик стали совсем другим человеком - добрым, отзывчивым, трудолюбивым и т.п. короче, изменились к лучшему, то никаких вопросов просто и не появятся  :Wink:  Так что удачи, дерзайте!  :Kiss:

----------

Joy (12.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

К сожалению даже если оба буддисты это не гарантирует длительного и счастливого брака.
Всякое бывает - вплоть до того что вторая половина возвращается с ретирта и найдя там себя новую любовь подает на развод....

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.10.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А с чего разлады то вдруг взялись? ( Если это конечно не чисто гипотетический вопрос =) Работать над вопросами необходимо, доходчиво и понятно разъяснять - что там к чему и для чего... а там глядишь со временем и сам всё поймешь! В любом случае, только по результату можно будет о чём то действительно судить, если в процессе своих духовных практик стали совсем другим человеком - добрым, отзывчивым, трудолюбивым и т.п. короче, изменились к лучшему, то никаких вопросов просто и не появятся  Так что удачи, дерзайте!


Практика Ваджраяны штука непростая - всякое бывает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне мой глубоко бывший муж сказал: "кому нужна жена, которая свой отпуск проводит в ретрите, вместо того, чтобы ехать с семьей отдыхать на море..."


Ну да, делать, например, простирания или мандалу в присутствии человека, не разделяющего взгляды, - действительно, проблема. В древнем монокультурном обществе ее просто не существовало. Это было естественно, так же, как чистить зубы по утру.
Оттого, я думаю, ННР, и не только он один, указывает на неабсолютную обязателность выполнения нендро в наш просвященный век.
Послабу дает, так сказать, чтоб, значить, ученички вообще всякую практику не забросили нафик.

----------

Neroli (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Да это точно проблема. Если есть отдельная комната и нормально отношение - то одна ситуация, если нет то другая.

Мне геше Тукдже сказал что Бодхисттва (если он мирянин) под себя семью формирует, но не всегда такая ситуация складывается.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Бывает вторую половину (не буддистку или не буддиста) при интенсивной практике  просто из мандалы "выкидывает".
Мне девушка одна сказал уходя в сердца - "ты как наркоман - тебе все равно мало у нас денег или много".

----------

PampKin Head (18.04.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Иилья (18.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну да, делать, например, простирания или мандалу в присутствии человека, не разделяющего взгляды, - действительно, проблема. В древнем монокультурном обществе ее просто не существовало. Это было естественно, так же, как чистить зубы по утру.
> Оттого, я думаю, ННР, и не только он один, указывает на неабсолютную обязателность выполнения нендро в наш просвященный век.
> Послабу дает, так сказать, чтоб, значить, ученички вообще всякую практику не забросили нафик.


Есть еще одна проблема, делать практику, в частности призывания и мантры петь, перед неопередачнным супругом(гой) - нарушение самай. Нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть еще одна проблема, делать практику, в частности призывания и мантры петь, перед неопередачнным супругом(гой) - нарушение самай. Нет?


Не знаю как насчет самай, но в ПНД на учет точно попасть можно.

----------

Дина Скатова (19.10.2010), Марина В (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

> Мне девушка одна сказал уходя в сердца - "ты как наркоман - тебе все равно мало у нас денег или много".


 Зачем вам такие девушки, которым важны только деньги? 

По ситуации в топикстартере - надо просто спросить жену, было бы ей лучше, если бы вместо увлечения буддизмом муж пил или кололся? Если любит - то потерпит и привыкнет. А если не любит - так ничего не поможет.

----------

Алексей Л (22.09.2012), Же Ка (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Зачем вам такие девушки, которым важны только деньги? 
> 
> По ситуации в топикстартере - надо просто спросить жену, было бы ей лучше, если бы вместо увлечения буддизмом муж пил или кололся? Если любит - то потерпит и привыкнет. А если не любит - так ничего не поможет.


Вот я и подумал - зачем. Тем более что зарабатывал всегда нормально, но бывают разве периоды.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Я пару раз тоже отхватил за то что "постоянно со своими монахами был". Но это больше было капанье тещи. Так что один из советов наверно попытаться снизить негативное воздействие на вторую половину со стороны родственников или других лиц :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

Слышал от нескольких учителей радикальное мнение, что нендру надо делать за ограниченый промежуток времени: максимум год. Иначе она не засчитывается. 

Иными словами вариант только один: если делать ее серьезно, то нужно уходить в ретрит и там нендрить. А если "по нашему", то по ситуации...

----------


## Дордже

Главное не пытаться обращать вторую половинку в свою веру и поменьше с ней говорить про буддизм, а с остальным все будет в порядке  :Smilie:

----------

Юндрун Топден (12.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Главное не пытаться обращать вторую половинку в свою веру и поменьше с ней говорить про буддизм, а с остальным все будет в порядке


А почему нужно поменьше говорить про буддизм?

----------


## Dondhup

Увы это не срабатывает.

----------

Юндрун Топден (12.10.2010)

----------


## Дордже

> А почему нужно поменьше говорить про буддизм?


Потому что если девушка вас любит и буддизм для нее неприемлим, ваши разговоры о буддизме могут быть для нее болезненны. В этом случае о буддизме лучше говорить с драгоценной Сангхой, а с девушкой о чем-то более вас объединяющим :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Сложно серьезному практику жить с не буддисткой, а буддиске с не буддитом еще сложнее.

----------

Дина Скатова (19.10.2010), Дордже (12.10.2010), Иосиф В (01.02.2011)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Нёндро очень агрессивная практика, если правильно и комплексно к ней выработан подход. Поэтому неудивительно если девушка или супруга уйдёт, надо делать выбор. Врядли стоит жить с человеком не уважающим выбор и позитивные увлечения супруга.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Самое интересное что многие предпочитаю что пил и бил, но не занимался чем то непонятным. Мне один дзэнец рассказывал что когда родственник узнали что он стал буддистом все ждали что он станет лечить как экстрасенс, а он не стал, что вызвало недоумение. Люди не любят непонятное.

----------

Ann Ginger (13.10.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011), Уэф (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Все конечно может быть, но мне кажется, что сложно жить не столько буддистам с небуддистами, сколько вообще людям. В силу непостоянства (даже самые теплые отношения сменяются ссорами и т.д.) 

Мне кажется что о Дхарме говорить надо (в меру конечно). Ради блага супруга/супруги.

ИМХО

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Ваджраяна дело небесплатное и очень дорогое скажем сразу. Тут надо быть готовым своё тело Учителю отдать, не то что жену, что иногда происходило в истории. Если не готов к молниеносным переменам, то лучше выбирать более щадящий путь. Из своего опыта я к такому мнению пришёл.

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Слышал от нескольких учителей радикальное мнение, что нендру надо делать за ограниченый промежуток времени: максимум год. Иначе она не засчитывается.





> Далее, основные практики, используемые в каждой из традиций, одни и те же. Просто способ выполнения некоторых практик может отличаться от традиции к традиции. Например, большинство кагьюпа, ньингмапа и сакьяпа завершают все предварительные тантрические практики (сто тысяч простираний и так далее) в течение одного длительного периода в начале своей практики, часто в ходе отдельного ретрита. Гелугпа, как правило, включают каждую из этих практик в свое расписание по отдельности, обычно уже по завершении изучения основных текстов. При этом, практикующие всех традиций повторяют весь комплекс предварительных практик в начале трехлетнего ретрита.


"Краткое сравнение пяти тибетских традиций (буддийских и бонской)"
Александр Берзин 
Берлин, 10 января 2000 г.

----------

Ann Ginger (13.10.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

А я вообще в своем городе не одного Буддиста не знаю, все вроде православные "по умолчанию". Понимающих мало, у всех позиция типо " сегодня с нами ты не пьешь а завтра родине изменишь". Ну не созрела карма у людей с учением встретится и я им искрение пожелания этого делаю. :Smilie: 
Миларепе то посложнее было :Frown:

----------

Ann Ginger (13.10.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Тема касается пар где один буддист, другой вяло сочувствующий атеист.


С простираниями всё боле-менее просто - можно сказать, это специальные физические упражнения. Делая простирания можно супругу представлять делающей те же простирания рядом с собой, делать для нее пожелания сразу по завершению практики.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Делая простирания можно супругу представлять делающей те же простирания рядом с собой, делать для нее пожелания сразу по завершению практики.


Можно вообще представлять, что с тобой простирания делают целые толпы людей  :Smilie: 

(только трудно это)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С простираниями всё боле-менее просто - можно сказать, это специальные физические упражнения. Делая простирания можно супругу представлять делающей те же простирания рядом с собой, делать для нее пожелания сразу по завершению практики.


Или же приучить её делать то же, что сам делаешь. Муж и жена--одна сатана  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vadimko

> Или же приучить её делать то же, что сам делаешь. Муж и жена--одна сатана


если у жены, самой, нет интереса, то такие намерения могут вызвать отторжение, что может стать сильной помехой в будущем. можно вместе, например, на пхову съездить.

----------


## Штелп

Подготовительные Основополагающие Практики , во всех школах, готовят Вас трансформируя и изменяя к следующему уровню восприятия Учения. Поскольку изменения затрагивают самую суть человеческую, должно быть много благословения и благой кармы у партнёров вошедших вместе в Подготовительные Основополагающие Практики(даже если оба буддисты), для того, что-бы оставаться партнёрами и после завершения Подготовительных Основополагающих Практик... Любовь слишком общее слово и за этим словом очень любят прятаться многие другие чувства с которыми Подготовительные Основополагающие Практики и разбираются. А если Вы вдруг благодаря очищающему воздействию Подготовительных Основополагающих Практик осознаёте что то, что называли любовью на самом деле чувство собственности в отношении партнёра? Или ещё что-то более экзотичное? На мой взгляд, реальная жизнь лучше иллюзий. А Подготовительные Основополагающие Практики- освобождают.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Тут надо быть готовым своё тело Учителю отдать, не то что жену, что иногда происходило в истории.


С её согласия,надеюсь? :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.10.2010), Гала (19.10.2010), Марица (19.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> С её согласия,надеюсь?


согласия не требовалось, :Cry: 
 "он вашу сестру как вакханку с амфор"
 снимает с себя и использует!!! :Frown: 

это классика и обычной жизни: дорогому человеку подносить самое дорогое в первую очередь.
надо уточнить что подносится любимая жена а не ту кою надо сбросить с плеч долой.
 правда сейчас и ученики не те что в Тибете и Монголии и жены не поймут буддистов мужчин.

современному мужчине проще себя поднести, чем любимого человека от себя оторвать.
если восточная женщина подносит себя мужчине и боготворит его вплоть до погребального костра, то в нашей условно христианской культуре она мыслит себя самостоятельной личностью с самостоятельной реализацией своего инд Я. Похоже умные тибетские учителя понимают, что культура другая и подношения не получится.
Хотя за всех женщин не могу ручаться.

----------


## Нико

Только, друзья, не говорите "нёндро". Буквально в переводе с тибетского это означает  "сойти с ума".  Лучше нгондро, что ли....

----------

Алексей Самохин (20.10.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Только, друзья, не говорите "нёндро". Буквально в переводе с тибетского это означает  "сойти с ума".


 Да так оно и есть. :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я с мужем-небуддистом, номинальным католиком 20 лет прожила, из которых 15 практикую :Wink: 

И мою практику я осваивала именно на муже, благо рядом был такой объект :Embarrassment:  Живое существо. Для начала с ходу я сразу стала применять тонглен, как мне было объяснено, и развивала памятование, что он важнее, чем я. И служила ему искренне изо всех сил. Потом механизм заработал. Когда щедро отдаешь всего себя, то это трудно не оценить. Надо для начала самому себя прилично в семье вести, и любить своего партнера. И служить ему, раз уж есть семья. Потому что, по моим наблюдениям, против буддизма идут те партнеры, о которых вообще забывают, занявшись буддизмом. Тогда надо уж лучше быть одному :Confused: в пещере. Потому что все равно вокруг люди, и строить отношения с ними придется. 

О чем вы вообще говорте-спорите? :EEK!:  Это прекрасное поле для практики - семья. Все всегда упирается, а каков ты сам-то и что умеешь делать. А если не получается - прежде всего твоя вина. Если в семье другой важнее, чем ты, - для каждого члена, то никаких проблем вообще не возникает. Но такое положение дел надо наработать, и если у вас в принципе партнер добрый и способный понимать ваши необходимости, по можно вполне найти выход.

 И, думаю, раз вы его полюбили, то не надо делать из него монстра. Можно вполне попробовать постараться сделать ситуацию такой, как надо вам, и будет полезно также и ему. Надо создать себе условия для практики, и если вы покормили-приласкали, обиходили мужа и ребенка, то остальное время - это время ВАШЕ :Smilie:  Есть разные "хобби" - у него свое, у меня свое :Smilie:  По-честному :Cool: 

Самое удивительное, что благодаря буддизму у меня получилось выстроить хорошие отношения и с другими родными - даже там, где были вообще клинические случаи :Smilie:  Мне всегда казалось, что надо выходить в люди, чтобы осваивать практику. 

Ну, и не надо говорить, что вы пару часов в день не можете побыть одни - можно вполне выкроить время, только придется быть гибче. И врать-прикидываться тоже не надо. Я объяснила сразу мужу, что такое буддизм, повела его раз в гомпу. показала, куда хожу, объяснила в принципе, что это такое и зачем мне это надо. И так бы я сделала бы в любом деле. А брак без доверия и диалога мне не нужен.

Ну, а так он просто меня любит, и хочет, чтобы мне было хорошо, а я - взаимно. Или зачем тогда вообще я замуж за него выходила? А как же иначе в семье жить-то? :Smilie:

----------

Andromeda (22.10.2010), Caddy (18.10.2010), DinDin (01.02.2011), Jambal Dorje (19.10.2010), Kamal (06.02.2011), Legba (18.10.2010), Palmo (19.10.2010), Pema Sonam (18.10.2010), Zom (20.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.10.2010), Алексей Самохин (20.10.2010), Атевс (31.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (19.10.2010), Иосиф В (01.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.10.2010), куру хунг (19.10.2010), Марица (19.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, хотела еще вот что сказать. Когда ты выходищь замуж(женишься) за уже готового буддиста, не в буддийской традиционной стране, то хоть как-то анализируешь это и привыкаешь к ситуации до того. И ты, и твои родные в некоторой степени принимают этот факт. Но когда вдруг твой супруг(супруга) в России, например, который вроде несколько лет был "нормальным" человеком, вдруг становится буддистом - партнер часто не знает, как на это реагировать. У него-то такой тяги к буддизму, как у нас ведь нет. Тогда выскакивают всякие , например, православные мамки-няньки и голосят "Секта!Секта", а жене подруги - с умным видом - "Любовница! Любовница!". Мой муж поначалу тоже очень удивлялся и перебрал все версии, что это вдруг со мной :Smilie:  А в парах, где оба буддисты, тоже бывают распри - какой практике следовать и как правильно воспринимать - тоже мало не покажется :Cry: 

Так что нужно много времени, терпения и усилий, чтобы уладить ситуацию, если нам кажется, что мы можем практиковать, имея семью. И семью надо все-таки попробовать спасти. Особенно, если есть маленькие дети. Но дело в том, что наша цель все равно менять свое восприятие, и ум всегда с нами, а вокруг все равно самсара. И если условия именно эти - придется пока работать в них. Непостоянство распространяется на все, и нет ни одного дня, чтобы я не строила бы отношения в семье, и каждый день они могут окончиться. 

В длительный ритрит не чувствую пока потребности уйти. И не могу бросить пока дочь, я ей очень нужна. По некоторым знакам мне кажется, у меня в этой жизни пока именно эти наболее благоприятные условия для практики. Иначе у меня бы с мужем ничего бы не получилось бы, наверное :Smilie: Он и сам редкий умница, намного лучше по многим качествам, чем я. 

У меня случилось так, а у кого-то иначе. Иногда, если дверь при всех усилиях не открывается, возможно, это и не твоя дверь :Smilie:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (20.10.2010), DinDin (01.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (20.10.2010), Атевс (31.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (19.10.2010), Марица (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Palmo

А вот моя история). Мой муж тоже небуддист. Он художник, много времени проводит в разъездах, частые встречи, гости. Сначала отнесся к моему интересу насторожено. Но я старалась практиковать тогда, когда его нет. Если ему было что-то интересно, я с удовольствием рассказывала и рассказываю. Никогда ему ничего не навязывала и показывала, что он для меня важен. Постепенно он привык к тому, что буддизм как-то ненавязчиво присутствует в нашей жизни. И однажды сам (!!!) попросился на встречу с Ламой, после чего сам стал положительно говорить о буддизме и о том как хорошо, что я занимаюсь данными практиками). Потом приобрел потрясающую танку и сам повесил ее на стену... Что говорить, чудеса!  А как его характер изменился! И это при том, что человек он уже очень взрослый и таких изменений я даже не ожидала).

----------

Jambal Dorje (19.10.2010), Pema Sonam (19.10.2010), Алексей Самохин (20.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (19.10.2010), Марица (19.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вероятно муж небуддист и жена небуддистка - несколько разные вещи. Или я может такой неправильный. Но мой опыт проживания в христианском окружении закончился исходом. При чем какие там 2 часа и какие там простирания? Дай бог удавалось часик посидеть на кухне, пока семья смотрела сериалы.

Даже в деревне вроде и основным помощником был и то санг уйдешь подальше с глаз делать в дальний угол сада, а потом тебе за обедом прочтут лекцию о неправильности шаманизьмы  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Можно это делать ночью, поздно вечером или рано утром, у меня такой опыт. Либо попросить альтернативные приёмы.


Представляю себя 2-метрового на кухне в хрущевке поздно ночью делающим простирания по диагонали из коридора. Улыбает  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Представляю себя 2-метрового на кухне в хрущевке поздно ночью делающим простирания по диагонали из коридора. Улыбает


Еще больше повеселит, если представишь себя с дамару в коммуналке  :Smilie: 
Хотя подход наверное найти всё-таки можно попытаться.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да есть в копилке один такой рассказ про безумного йогина, который Чод по ночам делал с фанатизмом и рассказывал, что то не гневные соседи в стены долбят, а духи на пиршество собрались  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

УжОс, Артем! И как это Вам удалось оттуда спастись? :Smilie:  

Меня всю жизнь окружают родственники - практикующие католики и православные, диапазон от понимающих до ярых - их и сейчас 99% вокруг. Но с годами они стали уважать мой выбор и не мешать делать то, что считаю нужным. Только моей 96-летней православной бабушке, очень искренней и светлой верующей, я так и не призналась, что буддистка. Она бы этого не смогла бы воспринять, а я хотела, чтобы она ушла спокойно. Остальные были вынуждены этот факт принять, если они хотели вообще принять меня, как принимают за цвет глаз или волос :Big Grin: 

У меня тоже были разные коллизии. Но когда я стала меняться в положительную сторону, этот факт сам стал говорить за себя. Никто не будет отвергать вас, если почувствует, что ему это выгодно :Cool:  Просто я стала тщательно ДУМАТЬ, что делать и как, и стараться ПОНИМАТЬ, как смотрит другой человек на вещи и почему. И старалась постепенно строить причины и условия для того, чтобы все жили в мире.

Но первое, что я сделала - это изолировала себя и мужа от остальных членов его и моей семьи :Wink:  Надо, вообще-то, всех прорабатывать по-отдельности. А завоевывала их сознательно и планомерно, раз уж мне пришлось с ними жить и общаться, и выезжала на том, что старалась родным что-то полезное сделать, позаботиться о них, вплоть до того, что просто приходила с подарочком и сидела, и выслушивала их с искренней любовью, и пока они изливали мне душу, активно мысленно за них молилась.

И когда получается в первом случае, потом во втором, то потом уже не страшно взяться и за самое тяжелое. Я поражаюсь, насколько помогает буддийский подход везде. Строишь причинно-следственную связь, и порой происходят чудеса!


А теперь мой муж мне говорит - "что-то ты нервная, иди помедитируй-ка" :Smilie:  И сам мне купил билет в Индию, и останется с ребенком на пару недель, пока я там :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Менять других - очень сложное дело, проще изменить себя :Kiss: 

А внешние звуки необязательно извлекать, тем более длительно. И вообще яро на всех нападать, что не дали попростираться и помедитировать. Простираться можно и в уме, если уже есть правильное отношение к практике. Я иногда читаю то, что полагается, лежа в кровати и делая вид, что сплю. Или могу запереться в ванной. Главное - правильное понимание. Дамару, и многие другие предметы я подарила более буддийскому буддисту :Big Grin:  А сама ограничиваюсь просто картинкой буддийских атрибутов, только парочку их теперь и имею :EEK!:  Алтарь стоит в укромном месте, покрытый тканью.

----------

Ann Ginger (25.10.2010), DinDin (01.02.2011), filoleg (19.10.2010), Же Ка (19.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.10.2010), куру хунг (19.10.2010), Слава Эркин (27.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Красота.  :Smilie:  Завидую белой завистью. Но в предыдущей семье, я уже говорил, жена мне поставила ультиматум - или она, или Учение. И тут выбор был очевидным. Пришлось, как Вы правильно сказали, изолировать себя от родственников.  :Smilie: 

С нынешней женой все гораздо проще, бо история сама по себе из серии "так не бывает", но с родственниками - дедом протестантским пастором и его семьей, некоторое время пришлось повозиться. Пришлось убеждать, что буддизм и сатанизм - это не одно и то же.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Нда ужжжж..... Почитал, почитал.


 Лучше уж всё таки жить одному, как ни крути.ИМХО.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нда ужжжж..... Почитал, почитал.
> 
> 
>  Лучше уж всё таки жить одному, как ни крути.ИМХО.


Эммм... Игорь, а как без Юма-то?  :Smilie:  Энергии как-то ж работать надо.  :Smilie:  Не Тхеравада, чай  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Лучше быть хорошим буддистом...в ЛЮБЫХ УСЛОВИЯХ :Cool:  Все равно копать приходится только в себе :Wink: 

П.С. А как же гомановские монахи-то обходятся без живого Юма? :EEK!:  Йогины вы наши крутые :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Эммм... Игорь, а как без Юма-то?  Энергии как-то ж работать надо.  Не Тхеравада, чай


 Есть метода, изобретена давным-давно,  я думаю одновременно с палкой-копалкой. Правда вслух о ней не принято говорить. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Да и слава Будде, уже за сорок. Спермотоксикоз заметно ослабил свою цепкую хватку мозга. Так что жить можно.
 Молодым сложнее, чё там говорить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> П.С. А как же гомановские монахи-то обходятся без живого Юма?


А как я при живой жене почти 10 лет обходился без живого Юма?  :Smilie:  Эко, прям, удивили. Но вот как-то Гуру Ринпоче и многие нынешние выдающиеся практики ничего так с Юмами жили, практиковали/практикуют и прекрасно сочетали/сочетают единство Мудрости и Метода  :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

самое интересное в мужских разговорах о юме, что не замечается что юм нужен и женщине в той же мере. Если Артем вспомнит последний текст самопосвящения (а они одинаковы скорее во всех идамах в силу того что структура психики одинакова у людей)на ретрите Карма Пунцока, то его в равной мере читали и созерцали и присутствующие женщины со всеми вроде пикантными подробностями но эти пикантные подробности относятся к процессам в сознании практикующего (без углубления в тонкости теории шунйи и метода эти тонкости символического языка не понять ) как мужчины так и женщины.
можно кстати вспомнить и текст прибежища, читавшийся вначале, где сам читающий предстает перед  Падмасамбхавой как Ваджрайогини.  так что только гендерное прочтение текстов не катит.
хотя в семейной жизни и возможно некоторое разделение. но все равно юм не ассоциируется  с конкретной женщиной , равно как и яб.
есть конечно в тантрах указание что женщин надо воспринимать как учителя,будду дхарму и т.д., но до такого действительного созерцания надо дожить и в обыденной жизни трудно это реализовать. равно как жена не всякая сможет понять как йогин не должен отказываться ни от королевы ни от грязной бомжихи..................Двойственность слишко глубоко засела в умах совр человека особенно в европейской голове с ее понятиями о мерзости  и возвышенности и посему созерцатель больше созерцает опираясь на свою структуру ценностей и далее не продвигается. Сидит в своей новой золотой (теперь буддийской вроде) клетке индивид Я и обустраивает ее под свои потребности

----------


## Bagira

> Нда ужжжж..... Почитал, почитал.
> 
> 
>  Лучше уж всё таки жить одному, как ни крути.ИМХО.


Можно попробовать партнёрство ,главное чтобы терпения состродания и мудрости хватило :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

> Можно попробовать партнёрство ,главное чтобы терпения состродания и мудрости хватило


 У меня кот есть. Этого хватит. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Артем, это была так сказать, ирония :Stick Out Tongue:  А у Вас дело, наверно, и сейчас осталось за малым - стать великим практиком :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Куру хунг, а Вы попробуйте ДВУХ котов взять, если одного достаточно. Для дополнительного развития практики :Cool:  Чтоб взгляд не замылился. 

Багира, несмотря на верхний совет, если не уверены, не обгоняйте, как грится :Big Grin:  А что, если возьмешь на себя ответственность, а потом выяснится, что ее не потянешь? Надо, наверно, стараться приводить в порядок пока то, что уже есть, раз уж оно есть. И не набирать новых занятий, если они не заставят тебя их набрать :Kiss:

----------

куру хунг (19.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру хунг, а Вы попробуйте ДВУХ котов взять, если одного достаточно. Для дополнительного развития практики Чтоб взгляд не замылился.


 Да так оно и есть. Переехал недавно в частный дом, в наследство достались кошка и пёс. Так что у меня два кота и собака.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Коты - это хорошо.

----------

Мария Герасимова (21.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> ..... Живу с людьми.. Надо стараться быть добрее, терпимее и лучше к людям. 
> Вообще, с людьми жить трудно. .....


 Слушается, как исповедь, человека, до недавнего времени общавшегося исключительно с асурами и претами. :Big Grin:

----------

Же Ка (19.10.2010), Марица (19.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вспоминается чье-то выказывание: легко любить все человечество - попробуйте полюбить соседа по коммунальной квартире

у буддистов похожая проблема: любить всех живых существ мешают родственники, соседи, братья и сестры. :Mad: 
заведите кошку которая кладет кучи по всем углам и говорите ей спасибо и терпеливо убирайте, полюбите женщину которая говорит вам что вы гад, фашист, идиот мерзопакостный и благодарите ее за то что она помогает вам изжить ВАШУ неблагую карму накопленную в прошлых рождениях и теперь благодаря ей изживаемую или просто заведите десяток детей, которые вам по полной программе дадут понять что сансара не мед и не бутерброд с маслом и икрой..... и вообще воспринимайте все это как нставление ваших учителей, а вообщето чаще читайте Кунту занпо

----------

Galina (19.10.2010), Kamal (06.02.2011), Lion Miller (19.10.2010), Neroli (22.10.2010), Pema Sonam (19.10.2010), Svarog (19.10.2010), Zom (20.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (19.10.2010), Дагона (27.02.2011), Же Ка (19.10.2010), Марица (19.10.2010), Маша_ла (19.10.2010), Надежда Хабичевская (08.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010), Слава Эркин (27.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, это была так сказать, ирония А у Вас дело, наверно, и сейчас осталось за малым - стать великим практиком


Ну давайте еще иронию сарказмом разбавим  :Smilie:  Вон уже смысл Юма поясняют. Сейчас еще расскажут что там за рудра был в посвящении.  :Smilie:  А то ж, паимаиш, вчера родился, наставлений не получал и ваще неизвестно нёндры ль делал ли, а все туда же.  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, и еще непременное условие - уметь быть независимым от родных и от мужа, и быть готовым с ними расстаться, если что. Финансово, морально, психологически, физически. Потому что когда сидишь на чьей-то шее, или зависишь от чьей-то милости, то тебя этим могут начать шантажировать и предъявлять тебе неудобоваримые требования. Я готова в любой момент все оставить. И от этого у других не возникает желания заставлять меня делать что-то. Я и сама постараюсь.

У меня еще щекотливый вопрос - родственники мне не помогали и ребенка растить, да я и сама хотела растить ее без разных навешиваний лапши на уши, которую я не могла слышать. Бабушка одна была далеко, другая без конца занималась благотворительностью в церкви, и я не хотела ее отрывать: :Big Grin:  А платить бэбиситтеру мою зарплату какой смысл? Чтоб чужая тетя сидела с тем, кого я родила? И хоть девочка стала ходить в сад, и в школу, мне все равно приходилось ездить, возить и пр. Муж домашними делами ВООБЩЕ не занимался, зато работал 12 часов в день. Такое у нас честное распределение обязанностей. С ребенком под мышкой я и на буддийские лекции ходила :Smilie:  Потому что муж мне дал понять, что вечером хочет отдохнуть. И я его прекрасно понимаю.

Короче, я была и есть домашняя хозяйка, впрочем, всегда неплохо подрабатывающая :Cool:  И умеющая на себе прекрасно экономить. И порой возникало некоторое душилово со стороны моего кормильца, который финансы не особо распределять умеет, а зарплату в кармане имеет все-таки он :Smilie:  И это тоже пришлось разрулить. Но это мои личные дела с мужем. А вот от родителей-родственников я сразу постаралась никогда не зависеть, и уже много лет именно мне приходится им помогать. 

И на работу я давно не хожу по 8 часов в день, тоже для того, чтобы и там ни от кого не зависеть. Просто умею многое сама. НАУЧИЛАСЬ :Embarrassment: И знаю, сколько можно заработать экономией :Smilie:  И могу всегда найти разноплановые разовые работы. Могу и горшки в общественном туалете помыть запросто. Иногда неделю не спишь, потом месяц твой :Smilie:  И даже, если меня муж оставит, тоже найду способ прокормиться. Тем более дочь скоро уже вырастет. Может, к тому времени это как раз и будет хорошо для дальнейшей практики :Smilie:  Но я все равно буду всегда искренне его любить и благодарить.

Не сочтите это все за браваду, так я выживала в буддизме, преодолевала собственную тупость и неумение правильно относиться к людям и к жизненным ситуациям, раз уж пошел такой разговор. Кому-то, может, что-то и пригодится из этих размышлений :Kiss:  Не ставьте сразу крест. У вас есть буддийский подход, как инструмент. Просто надо начать его применять.

----------

Galina (19.10.2010), Аня Приходящая (09.01.2011), Дагона (27.02.2011), Маша_ла (19.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Если вдруг рожусь как-нибудь скульптором, обязательно поставлю Вам памятник  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (19.10.2010), Маша_ла (20.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну давайте еще иронию сарказмом разбавим  Вон уже смысл Юма поясняют. Сейчас еще расскажут что там за рудра был в посвящении.  А то ж, паимаиш, вчера родился, наставлений не получал и ваще неизвестно нёндры ль делал ли, а все туда же. )))


у нас задача не обижаться а разбираться

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, только покрасивше чтоб был памятник. Собирательный образ женщин-буддисток, не я одна так мучаюсь и тащщу :Smilie:  Пусть мужики-буддисты заценят и не убоятся трудностей :Stick Out Tongue: 

И чтоб на него голубям было бы удобно садиться :Smilie: 

УУУ, родился, паимаишшшь, не вчера. Но завтра будет завтра пока есть представления о времени :Wink:  И хорошо бы завтра стать еще мудрее :Smilie:  А Ваши представления о Юме - целиком Ваши :Smilie:  Нгондро порой от неведенья не слишком спасает - приглядитесь вокруг :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Машенька, я просто жила :Smilie:  А приспосабливаться под свое неведенье, раз узнав о буддизме, я как-то не захотела :Smilie: 

Мое счастье заключается в счастье того, кто рядом, как выяснилось :Smilie:  Надеюсь расширить этот список.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (19.10.2010), Маша_ла (19.10.2010), Тант (10.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это очень хорошо.




> Мое счастье заключается в счастье того, кто рядом, как выяснилось .


Это очень красивые слова.. Постараюсь намотать на ус  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Же Ка. Неужели Тараненко будет таким примитивным скульптором?: :EEK!:  :Cry:  

Я женщин-буддисток представляю так
http://yro.narod.ru/bibliotheca/Icons/Ikoni/raduga.jpg  :Smilie:  Мужчин, впрочем, тоже. И всех ЖС.

Мучаться, Маша, придется с нашим телом и умом все равно. И накаких идеальных условий для практики не будет все равно, пока не накоплены заслуги. О Бодхичитте мне пока приходится только молиться. 

И без моих драгоценных Учителей и Учения, я была бы полным нолем, это целиком и полностью их заслуга и помощь. Я просто делала то, что они говорили. Искренне опиралась на них во всем.

Но в целом, да, я на практике поняла, что почистить свое восприятие можно и нужно, я не усложняю. Просто стараюсь кое что помыть и поправить, если что не так. Как-то не могу уже видеть рядом несчастных удрученных людей, все время стараюсь их обрадовать :Smilie: 

И если закладывать причины условия, то результат не может не придти. Да здравствует причинно-следственная связь!!! 

Мне самой очень хорошо бывает :Smilie:  Но это, в конце концов, уже не очень важно :Smilie: 

Все, ребят, я закругляюсь. Надо идти подкручивать гармонию в семье :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.10.2010), Маша_ла (19.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> у нас задача не обижаться а разбираться


Ну вот если б я обиделся, тогда увы б мне сразу, как практику  :Smilie: ))))) И в мыслях не было

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нгондро порой от неведенья не слишком спасает - приглядитесь вокруг


Ой, Пема, тут сразу вспомнилась история, часто рассказываемая ЧННР про одного продвинутого тибетского ламу, который долгие годы писал книгу о том, что земля нифига не круглая и очень просил Ринпоче помочь с ее изданием.  :Smilie: ))))))) так что даже годы практики после нёндрофф могут не спасти от неведения.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Вот таких людей как Пема очень удобно иметь рядом с собой. Они всех стараются сделать счастливыми и навести гармонию вокруг...


Лично я от таких людей как (составной здесь образ) Пемы Дролкар вообще то стараюсь держаться подальше и именно из-за того, что -



> Она всегда старается, чтобы всем было хорошо и очень обижается, если ее усилия кажутся кому-то напрасными. Я, конечно, стараюсь мучать ее поменьше..


 и я тоже - не хочу, чтобы люди обижались =)))

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Вот и я тоже.. А приходится жить вместе и это трудно очень, потому что моя драгоценная мама на меня постоянно, буквально с утра до вечера, обижается..
> 
> Пытаюсь понять, почему  При всей моей буддийскости и пофигизме я гневаюсь на нее постоянно  Так и живем. Неправильно это как-то.. Ибо негативная карма накапливается все же, как ни крути..


 к сожалению, знакомо... ну и что вы придумали?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  что делать когда понятие "гармония и красота" у людей разные, а т.с. "местожительство" общее  :EEK!:

----------

Маша_ла (19.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я пока не знаю.. Как-то надо работать над собой.. Другого выхода не вижу..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> У меня кот есть. Этого хватит.


Возможно соприкосновение с Дхармой поможет коту в следующей жизни переродиться с благой участью .Когда дети были маленькими мы завели чёрную своенравную кошку,достаточно долго мы жили при ней, пока она не забрела к брату в комнату и не осталась запертой на подоконнике , со стороны улицы,упала с восьмого этажа ,призимлилась на кусты под окном на газоне и сбежала от нас в подвал из ,которого её забрали котёнком.Но во мне до сих пор мурлыкает кошка .Удачи в практике  :Cool:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Маша, а ты займи свою маму чем-нибудь для нее интересным. Если я свою каким-нибудь ей театром от себя не изолирую, придется мне потом очистительные практики день и ночь читать :Smilie:  Я ж не говорила, что надо ВСЕ ТЕРПЕТЬ Просто надо правильные решения находить :Smilie: 

А тем, кто не хочет находиться рядом со мной - я искренне благодарна. Я самовольно в чужую жизнь обычно не вхожу. Это отнимает много сил и энергии. А их свободных у меня мало.

----------

Же Ка (20.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да! Я тут раздумывала во время домашних дел над заботливой Машиной мамой(мне б ее сюда :Smilie:  -Моя мама отказывается даже овощи нарезать в суп :Smilie:  

 Так это же здорово давать о себе заботиться! Человек даяние совершает, копит заслуги на тебе. Ну только маленечко надо его направить, чтоб делал то, что тебе нужно :Smilie:  И не мешать проливать на тебя потоки забот, и лучше на время закрыть глаза и не смотреть, как он это делает, просто чтоб не подкатывало желание его исправить :Smilie:  - он побыстрее выльется и успокоится :Smilie:

----------

Дагона (27.02.2011), Же Ка (20.10.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Лучше уж всё таки жить одному, как ни крути.ИМХО.


Подтверждаю)

Семья затягивает в объятия сансары, налагая различные семейные заботы. Когда жил не один - практиковал по ночам , когда жена спала. Времени просто не было. Живя с родителями вообще не представляю как бы практиковал. они люди пожилые, со своими давно сложившимися взглядами. А так никто особо не знает чем я занимаюсь. Бывшая жена сама стала практикующей буддисткой с моей подачи). считаю это главным достижением наших с ней отношений.

----------

Ann Ginger (25.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (20.10.2010)

----------


## Palmo

У каждого свой путь. Все таки думаю, что дело тут не в том кто буддист, а кто нет. Может дело в готовности того, другого человека принять новый взгляд и потом соответственно производить какие-то изменения в себе. Знаю некоторых девушек и молодых людей, которые все ждут, ждут того, кто будет разделять их взгляды и т.д. И ждут до сих пор. Когда то они говорили мне: зачем тебе человек, который не буддист, не практикует? Вы не будете понимать друг друга. Чепуха. Мы самые близкие друг другу люди. Я всегда прислушиваюсь к мужу, в момент его эмоционального омрачения напоминаю себе, что во всех нас заложен потенциал Будды и в моем супруге в том числе, просто эмоции завладели им, ничего страшного, со всеми бывает). А теперь эти ребята говорят мне: какая ты молодец, что выбрала его. Мы вот встречаем казалось бы людей своей традиции, а непониманий еще больше. Но все бывает, бывает все наоборот. Наверное надо всегда прислушиваться к себе, не бояться трудностей. У меня были такие сложные ситуации иногда, но именно правильное понимание и отношение, которое появилось благодаря практике, помогает верным путем проходить через различные сложности. Просто когда встречаешь своего человека, не нужны объяснения ума - буддист, не буддист. Все происходит так, как надо. Раз есть сомнения, значит есть причины.

----------

Ann Ginger (25.10.2010), Дагона (27.02.2011), Же Ка (20.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Все зависит от взглядов второй половины, иногда они кардинально противоречат буддийским и приводят к соответствующим действиям.
"Cвоего" же  у нас вообще ничего нет  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> "Cвоего" же  у нас вообще ничего нет


А тело?  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ Владленыч, не бузи

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тело у Дондуба есть. Солидное :Smilie:  И жена есть. Добрая и красивая :Smilie:  Замечательно готовит. Поэтому тело будет процветать :Smilie:  Прогнозы предвидятся положительные. Буддизм будет там рулить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Palmo

Я не имела в виду своего как собственность. А как близкого, понимающего тебя человека. Конечно, никто не отменял осознанности в выборе человека и его действий.

----------

Же Ка (20.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А тело? 
> 
> ЗЫ Владленыч, не бузи


Ну  тело то точно не "свое"  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Тело у Дондуба есть. Солидное И жена есть. Добрая Прогнозы предвидятся положительные


Тела нет кажется только у богов арупалоки, если такой бог писал на БФ - было бы оригинально  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну  тело то точно не "свое"


А чье же? На эту жизнь - это единственное, что свое  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот видите, Дондуп тут нам глубокие идеи пишет, и сейчас напишет много и вдумчиво, а жена в это время моет на кухне сковородки :Smilie:  даешь преданных подруг буддистам!А мой на концерт Сантаны ушел - свобода! :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ниправдо. Она, как жена буддиста, должна знать, что мыть на ночь сковородки - воровать воду у нагов. А они этого не одобрят и мужу прийдется их задабривать, урывая столь ценное время для общения с семьей  :Smilie: 

Наверное в прошлом воплощении я был раввином  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (20.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (20.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> .. Она, как жена буддиста...


Не только.Она и сама буддистка.

----------


## Dondhup

"мыть на ночь сковородки - воровать воду у нагов"
Очень оригинально, возьму на вооружение - буду неофитов пугать  :Smilie: 
Тем кто моет ночью сковородки наги во сне явятся и будут пугать  :Smilie: 
Ссылаться буду на одного "знакомого дзогченпа"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ссылаться буду на одного "знакомого дзогченпа"


Лучше на "старого накпу". Они больше бояться будут  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Dondhup (20.10.2010), Же Ка (20.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Маша, извини, может, я сморожу что-то неделикатное, но ее надо выдать, например, замуж :Smilie: 

Способ еще - как что, ложиться на диван и говорить, что тебе плохо, и что твои друзья умирают молодыми(на мою действует), только надо такой хорошей актрисой быть :Smilie: 

Способ еще - купить затычки в уши незаметные и волосами прикрыть :Smilie: 

А кроме шуток, все упирается в то, что она не удовлетворена, ей надо признания и благодарности, ей надо человеческого тепла, а у тебя на нее оскомина, и ты не можешь все это ей дать. Или даешь НЕДОСТАТОЧНО ПО ЕЕ МНЕНИЮ. Все, что делает другой человек в пику, означает часто этакое желание быть любимым и признанным. А стереотипные рельсы с родителями очень накатанные, менять в этих отношениях что-то предельно трудно.

Ты терпишь, а надо пойти ей навстречу. Надо пробовать разные обольщения и комплименты, благодарность(искренние). Подойди и искренне поблагодари ее сама, спроси, о как она делает такой вкусный суп и прочее. Прогнись, вложись в нее сама. Дело не в ее возрасте, хотя маразмы крепчают, дело в том, что она видит тебя еле-еле ее терпящей, твое лицо выражает скуку и напряг, когда она с тобой говорит, и она начинает еще больше требовать любви и признания, а иначе почему она так долго объясняет, что она много для тебя делает? :Smilie:  

Ну представь ее маленькой девочкой, обхитри ее, приласкай, подари что-то. Дай ВНИМАНИЯ и ПРИЗНАНИЯ. Осознанно. Тебе же и на самом деле есть за что ее благодарить. Она столько лет тебе отдала. Моя дочь меня кормила песочным супом из пляжного ведра, и я охала- каааак вкусно :Smilie:  Пойми, как работает ее ум и к чему стремится, ты ж буддистка, и как это выражается во внешних действиях, понаблюдай новым взглядом :Smilie:  

Ну, а дальше надо на нее посмотреть, чтоб что-то советовать. Может, какие-то жесткие и конкретные методы тоже нужны, вроде раздела обязанностей и территории :Smilie:  А также неодназначные требования к себе уважения.

Короче, ты терпишь, а надо пойти навстречу, порасшатывать стереотипы, убрать себя, и поставить ее вперед. Только не надо объяснять, что невозможно ничего сделать, надо попробовать проявить к ней свою искреннюю любовь. Она все равно не признает, что ты сама стала мамой и выросла :Smilie:

----------

Дагона (27.02.2011), Же Ка (20.10.2010), Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Маш, мне всегда помогает прочитать вот это:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim37.html

Это мне здорово подкручивает мозги и сердце. Только надо как следует это все представить и помедитировать. И тогда кожура повседневная легко снимается :Smilie:  Настоятельно рекомендую всем, кто не может найти покоя и мира в отношениях со своими близкими. Даже тем, кто не следует Махаяне и Ламриму Цонкапы :Smilie: 

Ты не будешь врать своей маме, если искренне будешь видеть, что у нее много хороших черт, за которые ей надо быть очень благодарной. Вот за эти черты ты ее и благодари. Просто надо убрать собственную привычку стыдиться хвалить других за их хорошие действия и мало говорить им, что ты их любишь. Я когда-то преодолела ее в себе, научилась искренне сорадоваться и выражать эту сорадость словами и действиями. Это очень нужно ЖС для поддержки - не только любить их, но и говорить, явно показывать им, что ты их любишь. Тем, кому не хватает любви, не верят, что их в принципе кто-то может ценить и любить. И очень часто они ведут себя "от противного" противно из-за этого. Неосознанно, как дети.

Моя мама мне очень редко это говорила - таковы были(и есть) советские стереотипы - охотно говорить о недостатках, а о достоинствах - молчок, охотно говорить о ненависти, а о любви - молчок. И я помню, как я постоянно хотела, чтобы она меня приласкала, чтобы сказала, что ценит и любит меня "просто так", просто за то, что я есть, и что я - молодец(ну хоть в чем-то я была же молодец? :Smilie: ) И я уверена, что есть очень много людей, которые хотят того же - покоя, приятия, доброты. Пусть это самсарно, но я сама смогла, например, следовать буддизму только благодаря любви и поддержке Учителей.Беспокойного, тревожного человека ничему нельзя научить.

И вот, научилась говорить это с искреннем чувством и сознательно. Когда поняла, что это кому-то НЕОБХОДИМО. Ведь это именно то, что я чувствую, и лжи тут нет. 

Надо, конечно, подбирать правильно форму и слова, но надо также научиться, не боясь, давать человеческое тепло и поддержку. И хоть мама должна показывать, что она железная и все выдержит, но и ей нужна искренняя и открытая дочерняя любовь. Конечно, она показывает, что все может САМА, но вот, оказывается, не все. Иначе она тебя бы не доставала бы. Ты скоро сама это "изнутри" поймешь...как только твой ребенок чуть подрастет :Smilie:  Пора уже, наверно становиться "мамой" своей маме. У меня это произошло лет 10 назад :Smilie: 

Единственное надо помнить, если ты говоришь кому-то о любви, то ты берешь на себя ответственность и дальше поддерживать этого человека. Искренне и в любой момент.

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тогда, дорогая, если не можешь, не парься :Smilie:  Плюнь и уедь от мамы с ребенком на улицу. Чего ты с ней живешь? А раз живешь, и не можешь уйти, то придется и для себя самой, и для ребенка, и для родителей создать удобоваримую обстановку и поступиться своими некоторыми привычками. Пофигизм в буддизме должен быть правильный. И только ты там буддистка и понимаешь причинно-следственную связь, чтоб ее правильно создавать. Поэтому эта ноша - твоя.

Тебе то же сейчас придется делать со своим ребенком - уси-пуси, ушибленные коленки, успокаивания и прочее. А у мамы, вероятно, возрастные типичные изменения в организме - ребенок втройне. Вот и воспитывай двух детей. То, что у них разный возраст - не существенно. А в голове у нее берется от неправильного восприятия - ты слышала про такое? :Smilie: 

Может, мы слегка и отклонились от темы, но это все типичные в семьях коллизии. Либо надо сделать так, чтобы жить нормально, либо разъехаться и разойтись. Но большинство из нас зажато в определенные условия - не соскочишь. Так что ПРИДЕТСЯ что-то сделать, раз буддист.

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мдя.. постараюсь принять к сведению.. Куды ж соскочишь с подводной лодки..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я сижу, и все думаю, а че я вообще тут все это пишу? :Smilie:  Ну ведь дома у самой-то у меня все довольно стало прилично, и с окружающими тоже. Чего скелеты у других в шкафу ворошу? :Smilie:  Надо убирать уже коврик и тренажор :Smilie: 

Просто, наверно, много за другими людьми вокруг наблюдаю. И часто вижу, из-за каких мелочей возникают войны и накапливается дурная карма. И как-то хочется, что б самсара была менее самсарной, несмотря на утопию такой мысли, а люди не мучались и не мучали других, много я в жизни всяких людей в разных странах повидала. 

И все время приходится балансировать в понимании - вмешаться или нет. Иногда пустяки можно пресечь с самого начала. И напомнить людям, что они вообще-то друг друга любят. Когда они об этом помнят, они бережнее относятся друг к другу.

Да. Знаю теперь зачем. А чтоб смело доставали скелеты и приглядитесь к ним :Smilie:  Только так можно начать что-то делать. Понять, что у тебя есть  СКЕЛЕТ, есть ИНСТРУМЕНТ, и что можно что-то ПОПРАВИТЬ. Хоть один раз создать самому хорошую причинно-следственную связь не в гомпе, а дома.

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Нда ужжжж..... Почитал, почитал.
> 
> 
>  Лучше уж всё таки жить одному, как ни крути.ИМХО.


Драгоценная Супруга рядом, участвующая во всём-  благословение и счастье!
Коты и собаки- слабая тень и иллюзии..

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.01.2011), Маша_ла (20.10.2010), Слава Эркин (27.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Вот именно, чтобы из-за пустяков не накапливалась дурная карма, мы тут и пишем это все.. Пусть это кому-то поможет. Мне поможет, так это точно, уже помогает. Наверное 
> Пема, из Вас получился бы отличный семейный психолог. Для буддистов особенно 
> 
> Тибетскому буддисту вообще  грех скелетов бояться. Тем более, своих собственных. Они до тех пор и будут нашими "скелетами из шкафа", пока мы с ними не разберемся 
> 
> Мы же не боимся своего отражения в зеркале? А скелеты как раз и показывают уровень нашей практики. На мой огр. взгляд  Это то, над чем надо работать, короче.


 это то как раз всё понятно и никто и не спорит (если ещё не заметили) =) возражение было только одно с моей стороны - в мере, т.е. есть желание - получить всё то же самое в виде тезисов т.с., ибо есть такое (пока было смутное, но всё более и более усиливающееся по мере развития темы) подозрение, что, будучи так кратко изложенно и сформулировано, получатся всё те же Четыре Безмерные  :Big Grin:

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (20.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребята, я тут ехала сегодня по автостраде. Написано на табло "пристегните ремни". А ниже плакат:"донорская служба. пожертвуйте в случае своей смерти органы нуждающимся". И я подумала, надо бы написать в завещании. А как подумала, отдала бы органы мужа или дочери после их смерти кому-то, я заплакала. 

Я понимаю, что у нас двойственный ум, я понимаю, что смерти в некотором смысле и нет, и пустота - это форма и всякие глубокие вещи понимаю иногда и принимаю. Но на фоне того, что вокруг живые люди, и им плохо, и можно что-то сделать, пока они не органы, как-то и хочется напомнить об этом. Уверена, что КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ НАС может больше сделать, чем делает сейчас.

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> вокруг живые люди, и им плохо, и можно что-то сделать, пока они не органы.


Я предлагаю Тараненке срочно переучиваться на скульптора и ставить Пеме памятник в этой жизни  :Smilie: 

Хорошо сказано. Хорошие результаты практики.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (20.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да ну, Маша, результаты в практике пока низкие. Это понятие относительное и в принципе, чтобы иметь хорошую буддийскую репутацию у здешних форумчан, писать мне про все это и обнажаться не надо было бы. Я наглядно продемонстрировала, что люблю слишком много говорить. Но вроде, тема завершилась, к счастью. Интересно, как там теперь делает свои простирания автор первого поста?

Пусть Тараненко лучше сваяет буддийский монастырь, а я постараюсь сэкономить деньги и купить десяток черепиц на кровлю. И всему БФу предлагаю поучаствовать. А то вон еще Питерский дацан не полностью реставрировали, так можно и туда. Можно своему Учителю сделать подношение, почти все Учителя участвуют в каких-нибудь полезных делах. А еще лучше, пусть все при этом еще больше любят своих жен и всех остальных.

П.С. Я была бы рада, если бы нгондро ни у кого не омрачалось вмешательством домашних. Но обычно практику нгондро делают в чистом убранном месте. Вот и хорошо бы во всех смыслах его почистить. Может в этом и есть наша настоящая практика. А ревность домашних понятна. Они чувствуют, что буддизм это уже в этой жизни у нас форэва и ничто с ним не сравнится. А нам самим надо помнить хорошо - зачем нам буддизм.

----------

куру хунг (20.10.2010), Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ребята, я тут ехала сегодня по автостраде. Написано на табло "пристегните ремни". А ниже плакат:"донорская служба. пожертвуйте в случае своей смерти органы нуждающимся". И я подумала, надо бы написать в завещании. А как подумала, отдала бы органы мужа или дочери после их смерти кому-то, я заплакала. 
> 
> Я понимаю, что у нас двойственный ум, я понимаю, что смерти в некотором смысле и нет, и пустота - это форма и всякие глубокие вещи понимаю иногда и принимаю. Но на фоне того, что вокруг живые люди, и им плохо, и можно что-то сделать, пока они не органы, как-то и хочется напомнить об этом. Уверена, что КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ НАС может больше сделать, чем делает сейчас.


Есть нюанс-  часто западные врачи вскрывают тело до того как сознание ушло. У тибетцев как здесь написали вообще некоторым людям к телу нельзя прикасаться.

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 113. Дондуп. Я думала над этим. Если в принципе благодаря моему телу спасут чью-то жизнь, и мое сознание еще полностью из него не ушло, я буду полагаться на Три Драгоценности, чтобы то, что не завершено, завершилось правильно и обрело благую участь. И я буду молиться, чтобы все существа обрели Дхарму. Тибетцы не трогают тело примерно три дня, пока не будет знака, что сознание покинуло тело. Но бывают разные случаи. Донорские органы должны быть отданы немедленно, но поскольку они - только часть тела, то, возможно, остальное тело можно рассматривать, как целое, даже если отсутствует его часть.

В любом случае, прежде, чем я решусь окончательно на такого рода действия в отношении меня и моих родных, я поговорю об этом с Учителем теперь.Он лучше понимает, как мне себя вести. Такого рода решения нужно принимать индивидуально и заранее знать все тонкости, а не когда кто-то умирает. Хотя и тут бывают разные случаи. И там, где я живу, есть много таких людей, которые завещают свое тело другим. Считаю их действия крайне милосердными.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> На 113. Дондуп. Я думала над этим. Если в принципе благодаря моему телу спасут чью-то жизнь, и мое сознание еще полностью из него не ушло, я буду полагаться на Три Драгоценности, чтобы то, что не завершено, завершилось правильно и обрело благую участь. И я буду молиться, чтобы все существа обрели Дхарму. Тибетцы не трогают тело примерно три дня, пока не будет знака, что сознание покинуло тело. Но бывают разные случаи. Донорские органы должны быть отданы немедленно, но поскольку они - только часть тела, то, возможно, остальное тело можно рассматривать, как целое, даже если отсутствует его часть.
> 
> В любом случае, прежде, чем я решусь окончательно на такого рода действия в отношении меня и моих родных, я поговорю об этом с Учителем теперь.Он лучше понимает, как мне себя вести. Такого рода решения нужно принимать индивидуально и заранее знать все тонкости, а не когда кто-то умирает. Хотя и тут бывают разные случаи. И там, где я живу, есть много таких людей, которые завещают свое тело другим. Считаю их действия крайне милосердными.


Можно реально помогать людям стать, донором кроBи  и людям реальная помощь и добродетель и сострадание  :Embarrassment:

----------

Же Ка (22.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кровь сдавать хорошо. Надо только накануне и после выпить побольше воды с морской солью и вообще ничего не  заметишь


...если это делать раз в год, а не как некоторые фанатики, которые потом не могут понять чего это у них проблемы с давлением и вес растет

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну хотя бы раз в жизнь, уже хорошо. Если здоровье позволяет, конечно же..

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Есть нюанс-часто западные врачи вскрывают тело до того как сознание ушло. У тибетцев как здесь написали вообще некоторым людям к телу нельзя прикасаться.





> Тибетцы не трогают тело примерно три дня, пока не будет знака, что сознание покинуло тело.





> 3 дня надо по-любому отлежаться после смерти в покое, если получится..


Мало ли во что тибетцы веруют. Христиане вон тоже на 3-й день хоронят. Это вообще дорелигиозное, первобытное верование, связанное со страхом быть погребенным живым. 
Что-же произойдет, если похоронят до того, как якобы все сознание не ушло из тела? Для следующего рождения скандх не хватит?  :Smilie: 
Не уж! Доктор сказал в морг, значит в морг! (с)

----------

Neroli (22.10.2010), Raudex (22.10.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это достаточно невежественное заявление  Поэтому пропустим, во избежание накопления негативной кармы


А вдруг такие реплики, способствуют накоплению той самой кармы поболее, чем развернутый ответ?  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можно об органах рассуждать остраненно, я тоже хочу умереть спокойно, и инструкции мужу уже были даны, что со мной делать и кого звать :Smilie: Тем более может случиться, что я буду умирать старая и мало кому мои изношенные органы сделают погоду. Тем более, донорство вещь специфическая, надо, чтоб еще другому подошло то, что отдаешь. Тем более тебя не будут свежевать на части и раздавать все тело, возьмут только деликатно то, что нужно. 
 Но бывает внезапная смерть в катастрофе и так далее. Неизвестно вообще, удастся ли умереть "спокойно" :Smilie: 

Я обдумываю это, потому что была свидетельницей некольких случаев, когда видела  спасение других людей именно в таких ситуациях( в одном случае был маленький ребенок и родители умершего маленького ребенка обладали мужеством, и сделали все, чтобы спасти другого малыша). Вы просто не знаете, что это такое, когда ваш ребенок(близкий человек) умирает и ждут, чтобы дали донорское сердце, например. Я видела в эти моменты огромное проявление любви и сострадания и служения другим, хоть это были и не буддисты. Поэтому с тех пор я размышляю над этим. Думаю, что другой ребенок тоже был спасен в силу кармы и прочее. Так что давайте не будем. По-разному может быть. А также сейчас может быть так, а потом по-другому :Smilie: 

Пока я живу и фунциклирую, уверена, что вокруг есть кому помогать - есть что и так отдавать, можно и без донорской крови заниматься активной благотворительностью и служением другим. Иногда лучше отдать час времени человеку в семье, чем литр донорской крови. Как и насколько каждый может - вокруг работы непочатый край, начиная с близких людей, согласно этой теме :Smilie:  Только надо ее увидеть и в нее впрячься :Smilie:  

Что касается тела, то оно никакой ценности после смерти уже не представляет, хотя надо правильно пройти бардо умирания и прочее, но большинству из нас успешно пройти его не удастся, можете не питать иллюзий :Smilie:  Когда я читаю некоторые источники, я все больше убеждаюсь в этом. Вы посмотрите, как мы легко впадаем пока еще в аффекты, так неужели удастся удержать сознание в момент смерти на чем полагается? :Smilie:  На Тибете потом тело скармливают грифам. Не вижу разницы, например, если в нем не будет почки или печени, когда и так уже через некоторое время после остановки дыхания сознание пребывает около тела, и официальная смерть констатирована. А как же умирают те, у кого нет одной ноги, например? 

Зато другой человек будет жить.

на следующей неделе поговорю с Учителем.

----------


## Же Ка

Поддерживаю Wolf-ыча =) всё таки (и как бы это здесь не затиралось... не скажу кем=) удивительно (да что уж там... поразительно!) это - как сильна у нас привязка к собственному телу даже после смерти оного(!!!)... типа, "пусть мне оно уже и не поможет, но всё равно не отдам ничего никому ни за что" (и ни за какое просветление, в частности, видимо) 
К тому же... ещё более странно, что именно такого мнения здесь придерживаются участники, (всего несколькими сообщениями здесь же ранее и повсеместно в других темах) так убедительно и многословно проповедующие Четыре Безмерные... мы тут такие разные, оказывается... / с ума сойти можно... хи-хи-хи =)))
з.ы. таким надо ЧОД прописывать от заката и до расвета, а от расвета до заката из хосписа не выпускать, чтобы они свою такую потребность в общительности хоть с какой то пользой использовали.
з.з.ы. а меня забанить пора, пойду тогда и сам испробую то, что другим только что посоветовал... =)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Же Ка, у Вас есть какие-то возражения в смысле привязанности к телу у других? Вы сами к своему уже не привязаны? :Smilie: 

Ну, а уж общаться без пользы Вы ВООБЩЕ не любите, это сразу заметно :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Что-же произойдет, если похоронят до того, как якобы все сознание не ушло из тела? Для следующего рождения скандх не хватит?


Мне тоже кажется странным, что следующее перерождение определяется не кармой, а патологоанатомом.

----------

Raudex (22.10.2010), Же Ка (22.10.2010), Леонид Ш (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Есть определнные техники умирания, они описаны. Для меня они не являются бессмысленными. О том, как умираешь, хорошо бы проинформироваться, и вычленить все необходимое. Прежде чем считать тибетский подход к смерти национальными сказочками.

http://psylib.org.ua/books/sogri01/index.htm
http://psylib.org.ua/books/choki01/index.htm


http://spiritual.ru/lib/tainasmerti1.html
http://spiritual.ru/lib/tainasmerti2.html
и так далее - всего 7 глав(изменить цифру в ссылке)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Же Ка, у Вас есть какие-то возражения в смысле привязанности к телу у других? Вы сами к своему уже не привязаны?
> 
> Ну, а уж общаться без пользы Вы ВООБЩЕ не любите, это сразу заметно


Нет - возражений нет / да - привязанности есть, конечно =) как видите, есть ещё и дурацкая привычка - выражать своё крайнее удивление вслух т.с... видите ли, не понимаю я - как такое может уживаться вместе: наивысочайшие возрения и одновременно с такой трепетной заботой за своим телом даже после его смерти?! ну, не укладывается оно у меня в голове просто... не укладывается! вот... но, извините, это, конечно, мои проблемы =)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В моем случае у меня нет трепетной заботы о теле после смерти, когда я хоронила моего папу, я тоже видела труп, остов, а не папу, при том, что искренне молилась в то же время за папу, таков уже стал мой буддийский взгляд. Труп, он и есть труп, и я рассматриваю этот вопрос только с точки зрения всеобщей пользы, если таковую можно извлечь из трупа. Я бы отдала бы часть своего тела или даже его все и при жизни, но пока не созрела для такого уровня, да и ситуации пока такие мне не попадались. Но мне хотелось бы так уметь относиться к собственному телу :Smilie: 

А начинали мы говорить о нгондро :Smilie:  И я говорила о ценности родных, даже, если они мешают практике, пока они живы, а не умерли, и что можно что-то для них сделать при жизни. И что нет смысла обращать внимания на мелочи, а надо научиться их любить правильно. Думаю, памятование о смерти - это хорошее дело для ежедневной практики :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ... А начинали мы говорить о нгондро И я говорила о ценности родных, пока они живы, а не умерли, и что можно что-то для них сделать при жизни, и что нет смысла обращать внимания на мелочи, а надо научиться их любить правильно. Думаю, памятование о смерти - это хорошее дело для ежедневной практики


 Вообще-то любую практику рекоммендуется делать, начав с четырех мыслей, поворачивающих ум к Дхарме. Памятование о смерти (непостоянстве) - одна из них. Далее идут прибежище и бодхичитта... и вот тут у меня опять "закрадывается легкое недопонимание", а почему это Вы только о своих родителях в этом контексте здесь упомянули (и так многословно расписывали нам - на форуме - свою правильную к ним любовь - Вы, извините, кого пытаетесь в этом убедить?=)  :EEK!:  ведь у Вас как в подписе указанно - Четыре Безмерных, что оно означает по-Вашему?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мой папа у этой жизни был мне папой. Он стирал за мной пеленки, кормил меня с ложки и водил меня в школу. Защищал и отдавал мне самое ценное. Мама тоже, но она жива еще. Своих родителей в других жизнях я не помню, хотя гипотетически знаю, что их было великое множество. И поэтому для меня папа в этой жизни и мама - собирательный образ всех моих родителей и всех живых существ.

Мой муж в этой жизни мой муж. Моя дочь мне в этой жизни дочь. Мой кот в этой жизни мой кот. Они постоянно присутствуют рядом. Именно по отношению к этим существам я больше всего могу осуществлять мою практику, потому что они в жизни кармически находятся длительное время рядом. Все остальные приходят и уходят. 

Именно на них я коплю заслуги и по отношению к ним проявляю аффекты больше всего. Именно они больше всех добры ко мне и создают мне условия для благоприятной практики. Только в этом ключе я о них и упоминаю, и считаю это важным для всех нас. Практика освоения Четырех Безмерных начинается с себя самого, потом переходит на близких вам людей, потом распространяется все шире. Это традиционный подход. И без правильного отношения к близким, невозможно относиться правильно к другим существам и развивать бодхичитту.

Ну, а как я воспринимаю Четыре Безмерные на данный момент, описывать не буду :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.01.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Практика освоения Четырех Безмерных начинается с себя самого, потом переходит на близких вам людей, потом распространяется все шире. Это традиционный подход. И без правильного отношения к близким, невозможно относиться правильно к другим существам.
> ...


 Вот именно на этом моменте можно чуточку по-подробнее... Итак, Четыре Безмерных начинаются с себя... потом переходим на близких... и распространяемся всё шире...  :EEK!:  И Вам при этом ничего не мешает (нигде не жмёт=)? Например, то самое пресловутое "Я" не перетягивает? Не пробовали пойти наоборот (хотя бы ради разнообразия=), т.е. начав именно с убирания того "Я", т.е. себя?  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Же Ка, Вам поболтать охота? Убирайте своя "я" сколько угодно, каким методом считаете нужным. 

Меня учили таким методам, которые я считаю более натуральными и естественными, тоесть, меня учили закладывать причины, чтобы они вели к следствиям, а не наоборот. Потому что, проснувшись по утру и решительно решив убирать свое "Я", Вы, возможно, его и не найдете, если правильно его будете искать :Smilie:  А если не найдете, то убрать его не будет возможным :Smilie:  И в любом случае оно Вас обхитрит.

Когда полностью и с благой мотивацией переключаешь свое внимание на другое существо, "Я" автоматически становится меньше.

П.С. Передайте Вашему "Я", чтобы оно не стремилось показаться очень умным. Это ему только помогает разгуляться :Smilie:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Мне тоже кажется странным, что следующее перерождение определяется не кармой, а патологоанатомом.


В подобную ситуацию попадают соответственно в силу кармы и аффектов.

----------


## Же Ка

> Же Ка, Вам поболтать охота? Убирайте своя "я" сколько угодно, каким методом считаете нужным. 
> 
> Меня учили таким методам, которые я считаю более натуральными и естественными, тоесть, меня учили закладывать причины, чтобы они вели к следствиям, а не наоборот. Потому что, проснувшись по утру и решительно решив убирать свое "Я", Вы, возможно, его и не найдете, если правильно его будете искать А если не найдете, то убрать его не будет возможным И в любом случае оно Вас обхитрит.
> 
> Когда полностью и с благой мотивацией переключаешь свое внимание на другое существо, "Я" автоматически становится меньше.
> 
> П.С. Передайте Вашему "Я", чтобы оно не стремилось показаться очень умным. Это ему только помогает разгуляться


Хорошо, попробуем прогуляться Вашим путём =) 
Итак, Вы начинаете с себя, потом расширяете себя на себе подобных - тех, кто Вам знаком... ("знаком" в том смысле, как Вы себе это обычно полагаете, представляете. то, что эта операция по расширению и распространению своего Я ещё нуждается в обосновании, пока опустим как и вопрос о том, что именно мы считаем "знакомым" - для чистоты эксперимента т.с  :Cool: ) 
но и на этом Вы не останавливаетесь и распространяетесь дальше - на меня в данном случае (на того, с кем Вы уже не знакомы, но это опять опускается... для простоты, наверное =). 
И вот теперь, [Когда полностью и с благой мотивацией переключаешь свое внимание на другое существо] это Я Вам вдруг показалось "очень умным"... Бывает  :Embarrassment:  А теперь вопрос: какому из этих "Я" мне нужно передать Ваше пожелание?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это для меня очень сложно. Где "я" и где не "я". Меня это не интересует. 

То, что является совокупностью моего ума и тела идет и моет унитаз, везет родственницу с переломом в больницу, лечит насморк у дочери. Готовит обед домашним, вкусный и здоровый. Идет и сидит на лекции у Учителя, искренне стараясь вникнуть в практику тонглен. Не рассуждая особо о процентном составе. По необходимости делает то, что подворачивается.

Рассуждения о "я" с удовольствием предоставляю Вам. Моему "я" некогда.

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Это для меня очень сложно. Где "я" и где не "я". Меня это не интересует. 
> 
> То, что является совокупностью моего ума и тела идет и моет унитаз, везет родственницу с переломом в больницу, лечит насморк у дочери. Готовит обед домашним, вкусный и здоровый. Идет и сидит на лекции у Учителя, искренне стараясь вникнуть в практику тонглен. Не рассуждая особо о процентном составе. По необходимости делает то, что подворачивается.
> 
> Рассуждения о "я" с удовольствием предоставляю Вам. Моему "я" некогда.


И это всё Вы? Замечательно! При том такие занятые... (только вот чем именно?) Т.е. хотелось бы точно уяснить для начала - на каком именно принципе этот список Ваших деяний составлялся, сюда выкладывался и для чего?... ведь он же (этот список) явно неполный, правда? просто трудно представить, что это всё, что Вы делаете по жизни =) или... неужели, Вы ведете список всех совершенных добрых дел? Как то даже не верится... Уверен, что "отсечением своего я" (устраняя свою привычную самоидентификацию) в данном случае можно добиться реально куда более (и без всякого на то списка, правда-правда!=)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дорогой Же Ка, Вы в рамках какой традиции хотите со мной рассуждать о "я" и с какой степенью представления о пустотности явлений? Вижу, у Вас там много традиций понаписано. 

Могу привлечь известного представителя римэ. Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче сказал на лекции, что когда мы думаем "Я спасаю других", тогда надо над этим работать, потому что это искаженное представление. Это я учитываю, не беспокойтесь :Smilie: 

А так, если уж объяснять, кучка скандх под названием Пема бежит и делает то, что нужно делать, раз у этой кучки есть руки-ноги и прочее, иногда эта кучка скандх радуется, что кому-то пригодилась. После чего с облегчением и начисто забывает об этом и бежит делать что-то еще. Как-то не хочется жить прошлым, прошлая Пема ежесекундно умирает, и новые дела категорически вытесняют все отработанное. Совокупность скандх - это просто инструмент, которым можно пользоваться в данный момент. Когда рядом кто-то оступился, обычно нет времени думать, сколько моего "я" его будет подхватывать. Вот в таком ключе.

У меня к совокупности моих скандх чисто потребительский подход :Smilie: 

Я следую списку моих повседневных обязанностей. Отсечение моего "я" меня от этих обязанностей не избавит. Вероятно, когда у Вас самого будет много повседневных обязанностей, у Вас будет меньше времени наслаждаться размышлениями о "Я" :Kiss:

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Дорогой Же Ка, Вы в рамках какой традиции хотите со мной рассуждать о "я" и с какой степенью представления о пустотности явлений? Вижу, у Вас там много традиций понаписано.


=) Вы можете рассуждать в рамках разных традиций, как это делают Учителя, посвятившие этому всю свою жизнь (и действительно изучившие, практикующие и многое реализовавшие из этим самых разных традиций)... или же всё проще - в очередной раз выдаёте желаемое за действительное, т.е. просто берёте с Них пример в этом и берётесь "рассуждать в рамках разных традиций"... при этом так и не пройдя по Их же пути столько, сколько прошли Они (это исходя из описания Вашей жизни, приведенной здесь же Вами) 
Так что, извините, Ваше предложение - рассуждать со мной в рамках не (не-полностью) изученной Вами традиции, вынужден отклонить во избежание возможных недоразумений =)
Поэтому прошу - рассуждайте, пожалуйста, о "я" так, как Вы это сами понимаете или исходя из достигнутой Вами же (!) " степени представления о пустотности явлений!"
 Это же форум, здесь (по-идее, что далеко не факт, конечно=) люди как раз и обсуждают, что и как именно они понимают. А чтобы узнать - как и что понимают Учителя, лучше постараюсь обратиться к первоисточнику или попытаюсь разобраться самостоятельно и уже потом обращусь к Вам за помощью. Хорошо? =)



> Могу привлечь известного представителя римэ. Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче сказал на лекции, что когда мы думаем "Я спасаю других", тогда надо над этим работать, потому что это искаженное представление. Это я учитываю, не беспокойтесь


Благодарю! Очень... очень удачно это разъяснение Ринпоче Вам попалось на глаза, можно сказать - прямое попадание, т.к. это действительно то, что я и пытаюсь так неуклюже здесь выразить. Если Вы это понимаете и учитываете, то вопросов больше не имею - не беспокойтесь =) 
з.ы. про скандхи Пема хорошо тоже написала, интересно откуда... =)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Спасибо за великодушное разрешение практиковать мне, как я считаю нужным :Smilie:  Недоразумений, поверьте, мы уж как-нибудь избежим, я уж постараюсь :Smilie: 

Я не являюсь "таким-то" Ринпоче, и мне очень жаль :Smilie:  Но то, чем я являюсь, старается осваивать буддийский подход так, как может. На случайные прямые попадания я не рассчитываю. Меня учили внимательно слушать, размышлять и применять то, что я смогла воспринять, и все говорили, что без этого не бывает буддийской практики. И, может, Вы хотя бы немного теперь задумаетесь о природе т.наз прямых попаданий? :Smilie: 

Слушайте, приезжайте ко мне, я доверю Вам уборку гаража, и за это накормлю обедом :Smilie: Без лишних слов.

----------

Же Ка (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Спасибо за великодушное разрешение практиковать мне, как я считаю нужным Недоразумений, поверьте, мы уж как-нибудь избежим, я уж постараюсь
> 
> Я не являюсь "таким-то" Ринпоче, и мне очень жаль Но то, чем я являюсь, старается осваивать буддийский подход так, как может. На случайные прямые попадания я не рассчитываю. Меня учили внимательно слушать, размышлять и применять то, что я смогла воспринять, и все говорили, что без этого не бывает буддийской практики. И, может, Вы хотя бы немного теперь задумаетесь о природе т.наз прямых попаданий?
> 
> Слушайте, приезжайте ко мне, я доверю Вам уборку гаража, и за это накормлю обедом


Да... случайностей, конечно, не бывает, согласен (- с примером  Ринпоче в Вашем исполнении, когда любые другие разъяснения с моей стороны были бы уже излишни... ну, на то они и Ринпоче! =)   
Однако, на сегодня у меня уже имеются свои авгиеевы конюшни и три корочки хлеба. Спасиб!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Пема Дролкар (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ВОООТ ОНО! Именно конкретное разгребание авгиевых конюшен хорошо прочищает :Smilie:  Сорадуюсь такому положению дел :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Именно конкретное разгребание авгиевых конюшен хорошо прочищает


На этой хорошая фразе  :Smilie:  замечу, что при дальнейшем общении участников не по теме она будет закрыта.

----------

Пема Дролкар (24.10.2010)

----------


## Ann Ginger

У меня собака "простирается" вместе со мной - очень у нас дружно получается  :Smilie:   может ей кажется что я играю с ней. Но она очень чувствительная к медитации  всегда приходит полежать рядом (рядом это практически залезть на меня, а это 40 кг лабрадора) ,что вобщем в других ситуациях ей не свойственно.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.10.2010), Аня Приходящая (09.01.2011), Артем Тараненко (25.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

У меня та же фигня с кошкой. Очень любит почитать со мной садханы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня кот приваливается сбоку и трещщит-курлычет. Мы получаемся такой котавр :Big Grin:  

Когда у человека все гармонично внутри, то и снаружи гармонично :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 Я всегда поражалась такой мгновенной готовности у лам немедленно вскочить и сделать что-то для других. Совершенно просто, по-детски, не колеблясь, не нащупывая, мгновенно и точно. Совершенно открыто, без собственных опасений и напрягов, не гнушаясь ничем, и другой человек чувствует себя при этом драгоценным. Тогда хоть немного представляешь, как это, когда "я" нет :Smilie:  И что такое открытое сердце :Smilie: 

Я считаю, что очень полезно увидеть, как живет и действует мудрый человек. Лучше не раз :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Мы с детства весь поведенческий механизм перенимаем через подражание. Интеллектуально многие вещи не понять.

Очень хочется такой умницей стать :Embarrassment:  Мне кажется, просто надо дойти до определенного освоения, а потом уже само собой все почти организуется и почти само работает уже. И иначе уже вроде бы и никак. Это такой неиссякаемый родник - правишь и правишь вроде бы себя, а вокруг медленно вырастает Дэвачен :Kiss:

----------

Ann Ginger (04.11.2010), Аня Приходящая (09.01.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Моя собака во время моих практик обнюхивает меня и волнуется, не плохо ли мне  :Big Grin:

----------

Пема Дролкар (25.10.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Ann Ginger,
тема называется "как быть женатому/замужненму буддисту чтоб и Нёндрить, и в семье *разлада не было*?".

Само название темы говорит о многом, что творится в голове не только буддистов, но многих и многих других людей. И ответ тут простой - что бы что-то было - надо иметь представление об этом.  А нужное представление можно иметь только в случае позитивной формулировки. В противном случае будет как в поговорке "если ты не строишь жизнь, то жизнь строит тебя".

Поэтому надо как минимум формулировать что именно должно быть, так как отсутствие разлада может сопровождаться как эйфорией друг от друга, так и сдержанным безразличием, так и многими другими чувствами, которые уже не разлад, но еще не то что надо. 

Намного более удачная формулировка такая : "Как сделать так, что бы в семье было ...... ?". Вместо многоточия стоит что-то типа : любовь, взаимопонимание, дружба, уважение, симпатия, сотрудничество и тд.  Далее надо уточнить по каким существенным признакам ты можешь узнать, что цель достигнута. После этого подумать что для достижения желательно, а что нежелательно. В результате таких действий вероятность прийти к чему-то удовлетворительному возрастает.


Удачи!!!

----------

Ann Ginger (02.03.2011)

----------

